# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  عمود مزمل ابو القاسم كبد الحقيقة

## الطوربيد المريخابي

*الأول شبّال.. الثاني باسكال.. والثالث صاروخ بالشمال!







غسل الزعيم بعضاً من أحزانه على جلباب الموردة بفوزٍ عريض وأداءٍ جيد.



الأول شبال.. الثاني باسكال.. والثالث صاروخ بالشمال.



والمحصلة 12 نقطة من 12 نقطة وصدارة حمراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين.



خاب فأل من انتظروا تعثر الزعيم أمام الموردة.



لم نخش على المريخ من القراقير بقدر ما خفنا عليه من تداعيات الهزة النفسية التي حدثت له عقب إخفاقه في عبور الدور الأول لدوري أبطال إفريقيا.



قبل أن نتعرض لأحداث المباراة بالتحليل لابد أن نشيد بصفوة الصفوة الذين تدافعوا لمناصرة الفريق في لقاء الأمس، متعالين على آلامهم، وقد أدوا الواجب بالزيادة.



سبق وأن ذكرنا للاعبي المريخ أن جماهيرهم لا تتأخر عن مساندتهم مهما أخفقوا طالما توافرت فيهم روح القميص الأحمر وأدوا بالجدية المطلوبة.



وقد كان.



أمس عادت الجدية فاستعاد الأحمر ذاكرة الانتصارات واستمر قابضاً على صدارة الدوري بيدٍ من حديد.







ثلاثية لا تكفي!







النتيجة العادلة لمباراة الأمس فوز المريخ بتسعة أهداف على الأقل.



وعلى الرغم من أن نجوم الأحمر هزوا شباك الموردة ثلاث مرات وأخرجوا شباكهم بيضاء من غير سوء إلا أن ظاهرة إهدار الفرص السهلة ما زالت تراوح مكانها.



قبل أن يسجل.. أهدر كليتشي فرصة سانحة في مواجهة المرمى المكشوف مسدداً الكرة برأسه بعيداً عن الشباك بلا تركيز، وبحمد الله أهداه نجم الدينعكسية محسنة عوض بها إخفاقه الأول وسجل منها افتتاحية الثلاثية.



وبعد ذلك أهدر مصعب فرصة سهلة في مواجهة المرمى المكشوف.



وأضاع قلق سانحة لا تعوض عندما فضل التمرير لكليتشي المتسلل بدلاً من التسديد في المرمى الخالي.



ثم عاند الحظ هنو في كرة انخرط بها بسرعة وحرفنة وسددها ببراعة لكن قائم المرمى تكفل بإبعاد الكرة إلى أحضان الحارس المحظوظ هاني ماهر.



وفي الحصة الثانية أضاع الباشا ومصعب وكليتشي ومقدم فرصاً محققة.



نتمنى أن يولي البدري هذا القصور الكبير عنايته التامة، لأن استمرار إهدار الفرص السهلة في مواجهة المرمى المكشوف أمر مقلق للصفوة.







عاصم عابدين وحاج موت







ظهر عاصم عابدين في توليفة المريخ أمس للمرة الأولى، ولعب في وظيفة الظهير الأيسر وقدم مباراة جيدة.



ولم يخذل محمد مقدم مدربه عندما دخل بديلاً لقلق المصاب، وفتح جبهة نشطة في الناحية اليمنى، مع أنه يلعب مهاجماً في الأصل.



سعدنا بعودة الأباتشي كليتشي للتسجيل، ونتوقع أن تتواصل أهدافه في مقبل المباريات.



وبالأمس استعاد مصعب عمر كل حيويته وأشعل الناحية اليسرى بالحركة وأرهق مدافعي الموردة بانطلاقاته القوية، وسجل هدفاً بديعاً بقذيفة يسارية نارية، كما صد له حارس الموردة تسديدتين بالقدم والرأس.



عندما يكون حاج موت في أفضل حالاته يصعب إيقافه.



سجل مصعب ثلاثة أهداف للمريخ في أربع مباريات ولو استمر بنهجه الحالي فسيكون أقوى المرشحين لخطف لقب الهداف.







الموردة.. لاعبون جيدون بلا مدرب!







راهن كثيرون على قدرة الموردة على عرقلة المريخ.



وانتظروا من القراقير إعاقة المتصدر لكن المحصلة جاءت محبطة لهم.



فاز المريخ بأقل مجهود، ولم تشكل الموردة أي خطورة على مرمى المريخ باستثناء فرصة واحدة سنحت للطيب الماحي وسددها في السماء السابعة.



كان الحضري ضيف شرف لقاء الأمس، ولم يتعرض لأي اختبار.



وفي المقابل عانى حارس الموردة هاني من كثرة الضرب، فتم استبداله بنهاية الحصة الأولى، ولم ينج بديله من الضرب أيضاً لكنه صمد وثبت وأبعد كراتٍ في غاية الخطورة.



تمتلك الموردة لاعبين مهرة، لكن الفريق يلعب كرة قدم خام بصورة تؤكد أنه يفتقر إلى لمسة التدريب.



لم نر لسيد محمد صالح أي وجود باستثناء سوء سلوكه الذي أدى لطرده بعد أن اقتحم الملعب محتجاً على احتكاك عادي بين كليتشي وقائد الموردة محسن عبد الله.



لولا رعونة التسديد عند بعض لاعبي المريخ لنالت الموردة أمس هزيمة تاريخية.



سهلت طريقة اللعب التي اتبعها سيد محمد صالح مهمة المريخ، وقضت على فعالية نجوم القراقير.



لا دافع سيد ليضمن الخروج بنقطة، ولا هاجم ليفوز.



على إدارة نادي الموردة أن توفر للاعبيها المميزين جهازاً فنياً يستطيع تفجير طاقاتهم العالية.



با بروف تميم تدريب سيد محمد صالح مثل الاغتراب في ليبيا واليمن.. ضياع زمن!







لماذا ألغى أحمد يعقوب هدف مُقدم؟







ظهر أحمد يعقوب وظهرت معه الأخطاء الكبيرة والقرارات المثيرة للجدل!



لا أحد يدري حتى اللحظة لماذا ألغى حكم سنار الهدف الذي سجله لاعب المريخ محمد مقدم برأسه في الحصة الثانية للقاء.



عاقب الحكم المريخ بمخالفة احتسبها من وحي خياله، لأن لاعب الموردة اصطدم بكليتشي المتقدم عليه وليس العكس، ولم يكن هناك ما يستدعي احتساب مخالفة لصالح المدافع ونقض الهدف الصحيح.



أحمد يعقوب حكم ضعيف فنياً وصاحب شخصية باهتة كحكم عاجز عن التطور رغم أنه أمضى سنوات طويلة في مجاله.



وهو لا يمتلك الحضور المطلوب داخل الملعب، ويرتكب أخطاء ساذجة، وكثيراً ما يطلق العنان لصافرته بلا مبرر.



أما مساعده الأول (الدولي) عبد العزيز التوم فقد كان خارج الفورمة في لقاء الأمس.



احتسب رمية تماس غريبة لمصلحة الموردة من كرة لم يمسها أي لاعب المريخ.



ثم رفض احتساب ركنية واضحة للمريخ من كرة سددها كليتشي باتجاه المرمى وصدها الحارس بكلتا يديه!



صح النوم يا عبد العزيز.







كرار يرفض الاعتراف بدعم الوالي







صرح السيد عصام كرار نائب أمين عام نادي الهلال نافياً أن يكون السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ قد ساهم في سداد ديون فندق الخرطوم بلازا على الهلال!



يبدو أن كرار غير مواكب!



سدد جمال الوالي مبلغ 140 ألف جنيه لفندق الخرطوم بلازا على أيام رئاسة عديله الأرباب صلاح إدريس لنادي الهلال!



ونزيد الكرار من الشعر بيتاً ونقول له إن الوالي تبرع بأربعين طن أسمنت لمنشآت الهلال قبل فترة!



إذا أراد كرار معرفة حقيقة مساهمة الوالي في إقالة عثرة الهلال فعليه أن يسأل إدارة فندق الخرطوم بلازا ليعلم منها الحقيقة كاملة قبل أن يتسرع في نفي ما ليس له به علم!



ختماً نسأل الكرار: ماذا فعلتم في ملف رفع شكوى الحضري إلى الفيفا؟







أمير بيرو أفضل لاعب محور في السودان







عندما كان اللاعب الصاعد أمير كمال الشهير بأمير بيرو لاعباً بفريق العشرة بالخرطوم بادر بعض متابعي مباريات ليق الخرطوم بترشيحه للنادي الأحمر.



وبالفعل اجتهد الأخ الصديق محمد خير علي لتنفيذ وصيتهم، وذهب لزيارة اللاعب في بيته مستغلاً معرفته بالأسرة، لكن كشافي النجوم المورداب سبقوه بنصف ساعة، وحولوا مسار اللاعب الصاعد من العرضة جنوب إلى فريق ريد.



لعب أمير للموردة مدافعاً في الموسمين السابقين وبرز بشكلٍ لافت.



وتولى الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأولمبي بقيادة أبو السيد والديبة ومحسن سيد توظيفه في خانة لاعب المحور مؤخراً فبرع وأجاد.



يتميز أمير بقوة البنية وحسن التصرف والمهارة العالية، إلى جانب إجادته الكبيرة للاستلام والتمرير.



ويعتبر أفضل لاعب محور في السودان حالياً.



ولو كانت أبواب الاحتراف مفتوحةً للاعبي السودان لاحترف أمير في أوروبا.



نتمنى له المزيد من التألق مع الموردة والمنتخب الأولمبي في مقبل الأيام.



آخر الحقائق



بحمد الله نجح أهلي شندي في إنهاء صيامه الطويل وأفطر على نقطة نالها بالتعادل مع الأفيال.



ونتمنى أن يواصل حصد النقاط في مباراته المقبلة أمام أهلي الخرطوم.



يتصدر المريخ الدوري بالعلامة الكاملة (12 نقطة من 12 نقطة).



ويمتلك أقوى خط هجوم بالاشتراك مع الهلال (9 أهداف لكلٍ)!



ولديه أقوى دفاع في الدوري حيث لم تهتز شباكه إلا مرة واحدة (برمية بغير رام)!



والمريخ الأكثر فوزاً حتى اللحظة.



كل فرق الدوري تذوقت علقم الهزيمة المر، باستثناء قطار الصدارة الأحمر.



الضحية المقبلة حي العرب سوكرتا.



وستقام المباراة في الرد كاسل بعد غدٍ الخميس.



وفي الجولة السادسة سيواجه فهود الشمال عناء منازلة المريخ في الرد كاسل.



كعادته دائماً حمل مدرب الموردة سيد محمد صالح حكم المباراة مسئولية الهزيمة مثلما فعل عقب خسارته أمام الهلال بالأربعة!



يومها ادعى سيد أن الهلال سجل هدفين من حالتي تسلل، وأثبتت الإعادة أن حديثه باطل.



ولولا ضعف تركيز بعض لاعبي المريخ أمس لخسرت الموردة بنتيجة كارثية.



ثلاثة أهداف لا فيها شق لا طق.. والرابع ألغاه الحكم بلا مبرر.



على إدارة نادي الموردة إنقاذ فريقها بإعفاء سيد فوراً.



أرضية ملعب الهلال مأساة حقيقية.



وإقدام بعض أنصار الأزرق على حصب مشجعي المريخ بالحجارة من داخل النادي تصرف غريب وعجيب.



المحصلة إصابة عشرة من مشجعي المريخ.



في أي مباراة مقبلة للزعيم في المقبرة يجب تفتيش الملعب والنادي حيطة حيطة.. غرفة غرفة.. برندة برندة.. صالة صالة.. زنقة زنقة بحثاً عن أسلحة الدمار الشامل!



أو كمال قال صديقي حسن الجامرابي!



يقود مقدمة هدافي الدوري الحالي أربعة لاعبين، وهم مصعب، سادومبا، أحمد عادل والطاهر حماد.



أدى عاصم عابدين بصورة جيد في أول ظهور له مع المريخ.



الدور والباقي على حسن جزيرة.



الباشا بعيد عن مستواه، وعلى الشغيل أن يتخلى عن البطء الذي لازم أداءه مؤخراً.



لم يكتف سيد الرجال باسكال بالدفاع، بل تقدم وبصّر.



التاكلو ينفعك.



الجماعة زعلانين من ميشو عشان لعّب صدام الوراني تسعين دقيقة!



بالطريقة دي أبو بكر عابدين (أبو صدام) حا يزعل منكم!



صدام أبو طالب لاعب جيد.. ما تابوهو!



يعني إنتو بتفهموا أحسن من ميشو؟



الشعب.. يريد.. أسقاط.. صدام!



لو ركز جوجو قليلاً لكال الرماد صدام.. أقصد حماد!



قياساً على مستوى الهلال أمام أهلي الخرطوم أصبحت رئاسة قاقارين لبعثة تونس ضرورة ملحة!



أمس واصل خالد ثقالات فرع الموردة تألقه وأدى مباراة كبيرة.



يبدو أن الأمل عطبرة سيكون أقوى منافس للمريخ في دوري الموسم الحالي.



لقاء قمة دوري 2011 سيقام يوم 12 الجاري بالرد كاسل!



أمس اكتمل اتفاق المريخ مع سيون لحل أزمة الحضري نهائياً.



الوحش موقوف ولاعب.. قدموا سكوهة سريعة للفيفا!



والدليل على أنه موقوف أنه كان ضيف شرف مباراة الأمس!



عرفنا هوية من سيدفع الثمانمائة ألف دولار.



الدور والباقي على الثمانية عشر مليون دولار!



نفذنا وعدنا للحبيب محمد حامد الجزولي وتعشينا صير وقراقير!




وسمك الموردة لا يعلى عليه.



آخر خبر: مطلوب تحميل الحركة الشعبية مسئولية سداد نصف ديون الهلال.. قبل اكتمال الانفصال!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الطوربيد على العمود الاروع مريخيا كبد الحقيقة
*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا زعيم ...

كورنر :
أخبار قلق شنو ؟؟؟ إن شاء الله إصابة طفيفة ...

*

----------

